# white label knowledge base article



## fred974 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,

I run a very small webhosting business and I was wondering if anyone here know where I can buy white label knowlege article?

I want documantation that explain to my users what is DMARC,DKIM how to create signature etc...
The above are only small exemples..

Is there such thing to buy?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2017)

Why don't you set up a small Wiki and put the information there? I'm quite fond of www/dokuwiki, it doesn't require a database, it simply writes a couple of files. Easy to set up and use.


----------



## fred974 (Oct 9, 2017)

SirDice this look like a nice application and I will look into it for other stuff that I want to implement.
For my curent problem, I already use a ticket system and it comes with a KB editor so I just need the content


----------



## ekingston (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not aware of any single repository of such things but both DigitalOcean and Atlantic.net have pretty extensive tech articles. Digital Ocean appears to be using the non-commercial CC license, so just copying them is a bit of a problem.


----------

